# Cauldron Creep How-to



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey! I posted a play by play by play/how-to on the Cauldron Creep over on my how-to blog. Here's a preview:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You da man, DC! This is one of my favorite props. Thanks for the heads up on the how-to!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Agreed. Thanks for the "how to".


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Absolutely Awesome Devils Chariot! I was hoping for a 'How-To', Thank you!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you, Master Chariot!
Cauldron Creep is still one of my all time favorites...for now...

Killer graphic, by the way


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you! I seriouly needed that. I trying to make one as we speak.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I figured it was time to get it out, the clock is counting down faster and faster everyday.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

What motor did you use to make his head bob up and down? And where did you get it?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> What motor did you use to make his head bob up and down? And where did you get it?


I linked to it in the how-to but it is from all electronics, 12v dc 5rpm gear motor. I think dave the dead used one in his tombstone popper.

its this one:


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very creepy indeed.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I suppose you just connected the motor to a computer power supply? Also I noticed that the connection to the motor doesn't look all that friendly. How did you hook your bar up to that?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Great catch DT! I was thinking about that yesterday, but it slipped my mind as I was editing another section. Thanks for the help, I updated the blog and here's what it says:

The motor has a very weird and specific connection. Don't be frustrated, just grab a 5/16 or 1/4 bolt and either (1.) screw it into the plastic, making your own threads as you go with questionable results like I did. or (2.) use a thread and tap tool to cut the plastic out.










I am going to go thru that post again and try to add some more detail today. It's been a year since I built it and I haven't seen it since halloween day (its in the rafters at mom in laws house).


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you! I am the type that doesn't like to totally copy off people but certainly things would speed the process. So mine isn't just like yours, I am going to have the whole top portion move up and down and then at the same time have the head go side to side. I think I can do it with just the one motor. My concerns are it hitting the cauldron. I guess I will have to mess with it. I encluded a pic of what I am thinking as far as the frame. I just need to add the motor to the side and then tie the center pvc to an outside post so it will move as it is swinging back and forth. Do you think that motor will handle the torque? The pic is a little bigger than I wanted but I hope you get what I am trying to do.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Those little gear motors are pretty strong, but its hard to guess how much weight will be included in the frame and head, and how far off axis it will travel. I can tell you for a second I had used the 5rpm motor in the cauldron to turn the stick, but it was too slow and looked like the connection might break but it did it nonetheless.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I actually have a wiper motor to turn the stick. So actually I would still have two motors. But now after looking at the design, I think I would have a lot of trouble getting the stick and the body to be in sync. I will have to rethink doing that or just make the head turn.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Well if you make the limit of how far forward the body goes, as long as it never intersects with the conical path of the stick, you should be fine.










if you look at it, you actually have alot of room for the body motion.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

DC,

Thanks for the how-to. I'm going to make a creep in miniature for this years witch room with one of the gemmy 3-foot skeletons. This how-to is just what the (witch)doctor ordered.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I am adding some more detail tot he post, since death touch brought up a good question. Keep checking back, I'm gonna pull him out of storage and shoot a bunch of pics.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Finally!! After all of my bugging you!! You came out and told us how the magic works!! Thank you, thank you, thank you (bows down grovelling.)


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

A cauldron creep is on our list for this year - thanks so much for taking all the guess work out of it. With the how-to, we should be able to complete it in no time.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

hey everyone don't forget to send me pics of your cauldron creeps. I want to make a post on my blog about the spawn of cauldron creep and show how many variations can come out of one idea. Have you guys seen time2dives 3 axis cauldron creep? Looks very exciting to me!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have another question. How did you keep your ATX power supply free from rain? Tupper ware?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Good idea deathtouch. It was just under a piece of black tarp, but I remember the thread about using tupperware to keep things dry, so I will try that this year. It's only rained 3 times on halloween for me in 35 years.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have never used tupperware for a power supply but I know it worked well with my Animated Lighting controller. The case was like 70 bucks, the tupperware like 1.50. And it work just as well. Just made sure it could breath.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the How-to DC. Your Cauldron Creep is still one of my favorite props posted here on the forum.


----------



## ron_jon87 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting. I finally finished our creep for use this year. I'll post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Bob (Oct 4, 2013)

Thx for sharing! Im in the process of building one.


----------

